# Galveston Wade



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Snuck in before the front hit to check a big trout spot. As you can see it was hot and I couldn't even put on a wading jacket when we did get out to wade. Bait hasn't left the bay and we need a couple more hard north tide droppers to get the shrimp out. Caught this guy and a handfull of keeper trout on Litl Johns in Golden Bream on 1/8th oz. and One Knockers in bone. That's how it goes trophy hunting sometimes, one minute its an 8lber.. and sometimes it's a couple keepers is all. Was great to get out and wade the mud and shell and there was plenty of mullet in the area... won't be long. Until then keep following the schools and hammering the flounder guys. Good luck.

For those of you that want to catch more redfish this winter... and have a chance at a lifetime trout... look into getting the Big Trout DVD for Christmas. We frequently catch many redfish fishing in the same areas as our Big Trout producers. Don't take my word for it, just ask a fellow 2cooler or see any of the testimonials on the board or on the site.

http://www.troutsupport.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great fish man!
Always excellent guidance.


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice pictures.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks brotha!!!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the report, and nice red!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

*My Saturday Plans*

Since rain is in the forecast, I plan to watch Speckled Trout Intensive Training, Finding & Catching BIG Speckled Trout (AGAIN), while I try to figure out what is wrong with a few of my reels.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There ya go, never hurts to do a good tear down and re-lube while the weather is like this.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Got all the videos on my Christmas list. Told my wife that's all I want. She thinks I',m crazy. lol. But I expect they will be under the tree come Christmas morning. 

Looking forward to watching them!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice red T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

beerdruid said:


> Got all the videos on my Christmas list. Told my wife that's all I want. She thinks I',m crazy. lol. But I expect they will be under the tree come Christmas morning.
> 
> Looking forward to watching them!


You are a smart man BeerDruid. Good work. We'll keep up with shipping pretty tightly to get them there fast. As it get's closer to Christmas Day we also start upgrading the shipments to Priority to make sure they get there by Christmas Eve... we do that just because we luv our customers.

Holla after you watch them and be ready to take notes. These aren't normal fishing watching... this is college for anglers. 
t



BlackMagic said:


> Nice red T


Thanks Black Magic!! You da Man Bro!
t


----------

